# Gina Carano vs. Cris Cyborg: Make this Fight Happen



## southpaw447 (Mar 21, 2007)

For those of you who haven't seen Cris Cyborg fight, man you need to. She's like a Female Wanderlei Silva. Of course it would seem obvious because she fights out of Chute Boxe and she fight just like a Chute Boxe fighter... Aggressive. She's not too much to look at compared to Gina but damn she can throwdown


I'm not too particularly fond of Women's MMA but this fight would be a barn burner!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MXgo689oPZQ


----------



## stitch1z (Dec 9, 2007)

Gina would not look so pretty after a fight with Cyborg. I would love to see this fight!


----------



## bbjd7 (Apr 9, 2007)

I'm not a fan of female MMA. Not because I don't respect them as athletes I just don't like watching it. However I will say this that a match up of these two can't happen because Gina Carano's pretty face should not be put in this kind of danger. 

This women is married to Cyborg Santos perhaps the scariest man on the planet why would you put her in their with Gina she might get hurt.

I think they should set up Cris Cyborg vs Urijah Faber it seems like a fair match up to me.


----------



## j.farrell (Oct 6, 2006)

southpaw447 said:


> For those of you who haven't seen Cris Cyborg fight, man you need to. She's like a Female Wanderlei Silva. Of course it would seem obvious because she fights out of Chute Boxe and she fight just like a Chute Boxe fighter... Aggressive. She's not too much to look at compared to Gina but damn she can throwdown
> 
> 
> I'm not too particularly fond of Women's MMA but this fight would be a barn burner!
> ...


Damnit Southpaw!! I got excited for a minute. lol. Id love to see this fight. Im a fan of combat. I dont care who is fighting. I think these two match up well. Gina could be in trouble here. Cris trains with the dudes at Chute Boxe.


----------



## taiwnezboi (Apr 8, 2007)

Cris Cyborg would tool Carano. Elite XC wouldn't jeopardize the "face of women's MMA" like that.

Cyborg beat Vanessa Porto BADLY and it was Cyborg's first MMA fight. She's probably having trouble finding fights b/c no one wants a piece.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

Is Cris Cyborg signed with any organization currently?


----------



## stitch1z (Dec 9, 2007)

J.P. said:


> Is Cris Cyborg signed with any organization currently?


EXC, I think.

But yeah, Cyborg would maul Carano IMO.


----------



## taiwnezboi (Apr 8, 2007)

J.P. said:


> Is Cris Cyborg signed with any organization currently?


Elite XC signed her, but she's having Visa issues.


----------



## HellRazor (Sep 24, 2006)

taiwnezboi said:


> Cris Cyborg would tool Carano. Elite XC wouldn't jeopardize the "face of women's MMA" like that.
> 
> Cyborg beat Vanessa Porto BADLY


a) The _ended_ badly for Porto, but she fought well, for the first seven or eight minutes. If I had to bet my own money, I'd take Porto against Carano.

b) Cyborg _totally_ fights like Wanderlei. Awful punching technique, but everything designed for maximum power.

c) I've only seen three women as muscular as Cyborg who were drug tested regularly. Serena Williams, Jackie Joyner and Hieke Dreschler. Carano hasn't the physical strength to deal with Cyborg

d) _Is_ she a cyborg?!?! What a ******* body!


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

j.farrell said:


> Damnit Southpaw!! I got excited for a minute. lol. Id love to see this fight. Im a fan of combat. I dont care who is fighting. I think these two match up well. Gina could be in trouble here. Cris trains with the dudes at Chute Boxe.


if yr a woman there's nothing like training with guys to make you better. I don't care what anyone says, the vast majority of guys who I have sparred with don't give a f*ck if they head kick me into next week.


----------



## j.farrell (Oct 6, 2006)

swpthleg said:


> if yr a woman there's nothing like training with guys to make you better. I don't care what anyone says, the vast majority of guys who I have sparred with don't give a f*ck if they head kick me into next week.


I mix my female students in my Muay Thai class in with the guys when we spar. I dont go easy on them technically, you have to respect them enough to make it a tough match, but Im not hitting them even close to how hard I could. I just wouldnt feel right. I have a feeling at Chute Boxe they dont care much about that. lol..Thats probably why she is such a beast.


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

precisely; if u pair the women up with guys who have good control enough to make it a tough match, the womens' technical skill will increase and then their strength over time. lol what feels to me like a gonzaga head kick is prolly holding back for the guys at my school but it does help me improve over time.


----------



## j.farrell (Oct 6, 2006)

swpthleg said:


> precisely; if u pair the women up with guys who have good control enough to make it a tough match, the womens' technical skill will increase and then their strength over time. lol what feels to me like a gonzaga head kick is prolly holding back for the guys at my school but it does help me improve over time.


lol. Its funny you say that. I actually kicked one of my guys in the head the other day about 50% and almost KO'd him. He wobbled a little bit, and I just kind of helped him to the ground to sit for a sec. The head kicks are hard to guage. 

I clinch alot with my girls, I really try to work their clinch escapes with them alot, so it kind of helps in a self defense situation too,


----------



## swpthleg (Dec 31, 2006)

that would be very valuable self-defense training. at my testing session yesterday in self-defense sparring absolutely everyone (men & women) got owned by my teacher, why? b/c we don't do enough practice w/the clinch, not being a MT school, but i feel it's crucial so I bring it up here and there in class.


----------



## j.farrell (Oct 6, 2006)

swpthleg said:


> that would be very valuable self-defense training. at my testing session yesterday in self-defense sparring absolutely everyone (men & women) got owned by my teacher, why? b/c we don't do enough practice w/the clinch, not being a MT school, but i feel it's crucial so I bring it up here and there in class.


Go on youtube and find some clinch escapes. And maybe bring in class that you want to do some neck wrestling. That was how I got my clinch game good. Im like 170 lbs, and I man handle big wrestlers in the clinch. Its not about strength, its all technique. Im going to start adding a video/blog to my myspace every month about the techniques Im teaching. Mainly for people in my students who miss a class. But it may be useful for someone like you too that has an interest in techniques you arent learning.


----------



## _RIVAL_ (Mar 7, 2008)

You know what, not to snow in any replies here but........

The cyborg video was cool. And if those were her highlights, her best strikes and knockouts than Gina is capable of combat in an extreme measure in reguards to Cyborg.

On any one of her fights she has strikes and take downs which rival any of those on the clip shown.

I can't contest the skills of Chute Box fighters, but I think Gina will hold her own.


----------



## taiwnezboi (Apr 8, 2007)

J.P. said:


> You know what, not to snow in any replies here but........
> 
> The cyborg video was cool. And if those were her highlights, her best strikes and knockouts than Gina is capable of combat in an extreme measure in reguards to Cyborg.
> 
> ...


Cyborg's fights are all very short, except for the one against Porto.

Watching the highlight is like seeing the whole fight.


----------

